# W: FW Nob Biker H:Paypal



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm after this fella:
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4977/bikenobz.jpg

I want to convert him do Wazdakka so preferable I'm after unpainted/not glued to much model which allow me to swap choppa with klaw.

cheers
daniel


----------

